# Ken Shamrock Tests Positive For Steroids



## AceHBK (Mar 11, 2009)

The World's Most Dangerous Man is now so dangerous that he has been suspended by the CA state athletic commission for testing positive to 3 different types of steroids.

Hate to say but I'm not shocked nor surprised.  Looks like he won't be facing former WWE wrestler Bobby Lashley this March 21st.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...Eo14?slug=ki-shammy031109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2009)

Shamrock on steroids? I'd sooner believe that Barry Bonds and A-Rod were juicing.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 12, 2009)

tellner said:


> Shamrock on steroids? I'd sooner believe that Barry Bonds and A-Rod were juicing.


 :uhyeah:

Well, lets face it.......at Shamrock's age the steroids and pain pills are all that are probably keeping him going.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 12, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> The World's Most Dangerous Man is now so dangerous that he has been suspended by the CA state athletic commission for testing positive to 3 different types of steroids.
> 
> Hate to say but I'm not shocked nor surprised. Looks like he won't be facing former WWE wrestler Bobby Lashley this March 21st.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...Eo14?slug=ki-shammy031109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


 

What, again?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 12, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> :uhyeah:
> 
> Well, lets face it.......at Shamrock's age the steroids and pain pills are all that are probably keeping him going.


 

*sound of dream shattering*

WHAT!?!?!?!???  I thought ALL men in their mid 40's had bodies like that and threw tantrums like 4 year olds......:erg:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2009)

Well we all know this is no surprise.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2009)

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd never have guessed him for a Roid Rager!!!!!!!!!!

My little dreams are shattered...


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 13, 2009)

Shamrock is just one of those guys who just can't let go.  Perhaps a permanent ban from the sport would be in his best interest.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 13, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> *sound of dream shattering*
> 
> WHAT!?!?!?!???  I thought ALL men in their mid 40's had bodies like that and threw tantrums like 4 year olds......:erg:



LOL. Have you seen that 60+ year old WWE guy, Mr McMahon (or whatever his name is)? 

Seriously though. It's a shame when past icons like Shamrock (or even Royce) resort to roids.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 13, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> LOL. Have you seen that 60+ year old WWE guy, Mr McMahon (or whatever his name is)?
> 
> Seriously though. It's a shame when past icons like Shamrock (or even Royce) resort to roids.




I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I don't think Ken was clean back in his day.  Of course no one cared then as there was no testing.  I'd say most of the guys fighting back in the early days where juicing.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 14, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I don't think Ken was clean back in his day.  Of course no one cared then as there was no testing.  I'd say most of the guys fighting back in the early days where juicing.



Shakes limb vigorously shouting; "NO, IT'S NOT TRUE". :vu:

Maybe in Japanese fights where I've been told guys didn't tend to get tested (can anybody say Bob Sapp). But I hope it wasn't so in American fights.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I don't think Ken was clean back in his day.  Of course no one cared then as there was no testing.  I'd say most of the guys fighting back in the early days where juicing.


 Apparently many of them fighting now are juicing.

The problem is that there's quite a lot of incentive to use illegal performance enhancing substances in all competitive athletic performance sports........the good news is, though, with the widespread epidemic among baseball and football, this isn't really something that is going to give a black eye to MMA........as apparently everyone literally IS doing it, from the football field to the bicycle rack.......but if the widespread use of those substances in baseball and football are any indication, the use in MMA is far wider spread than we really want to know.

I think what hurts efforts to stop it, though, is the perception, even among athletes, that everyone really is doing it........and as an athlete, it must make it much harder to refuse to do it, with the notion that your next opponent probably is juicing, and is going to have that much more of an advantage.


----------



## phatbway (Mar 16, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> :uhyeah:
> 
> Well, lets face it.......at Shamrock's age the steroids and pain pills are all that are probably keeping him going.


 

ha ha ha!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2009)

tellner said:


> Shamrock on steroids? I'd sooner believe that Barry Bonds and A-Rod were juicing.


 
Are you sure these fine athletes would do that?


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 23, 2009)

Its a shame he resorted to Steroids. I do not know what goes through some fighter's head who may believe they won't be tested. Its a legitimate sport and they will get tested.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Mar 24, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> Its a shame he resorted to Steroids. I do not know what goes through some fighter's head who may believe they won't be tested. Its a legitimate sport and they will get tested.


 
I think that steroids is all that is keeping the guy alive at this point...it's not so much a cheat for him, but more of a lifeline.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 24, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> I think what hurts efforts to stop it, though, is the perception, even among athletes, that everyone really is doing it........and as an athlete, it must make it much harder to refuse to do it, with the notion that your next opponent probably is juicing, and is going to have that much more of an advantage.



But they could start doing monthly blood tests. That would weed out a lot of them.


----------

